# Sony BDP-S5100 - setup with HR24 remote?



## AndyInNYC (Nov 2, 2009)

I just bought a Sony BDP-S5100 blu ray player. I'd like to configure it on my HR24 remote as AV2. When I go in to the programming screen (on screen from the DVR) I don't find this model or one close to it.

Does anyone have this model or a model like it so that I can come close/be right given the vast array of Sony DVD players available to pick from on the setup screen?

Thanks all.

Andrew


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

You can check http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/functionalPageIF.jsp?assetId=cms_remote_codes for your code other wise use code scan the same page will tell you the code I think it's 2 for Blu ray and dvd players (991, 2) than channel up as fast as you reasonably go and not miss the blu ray turning off then select to lock the code in.
Side note I personally recommenced keeping the bluray remote for use as the D* remote will only have basic functions in all likely hood.


----------



## AndyInNYC (Nov 2, 2009)

Basic is generally OK - start, pause, stop, eject. We typically just watch the movie, pause to get the popcorn, adjust the volume, etc. The original will sit in a basket inside the coffee table by the couch - it will be there if we need it (by which time the batteries will be dead).

The box will arrive today and I will use the code. The DTV website suggests 21516 - we'll see.

Thanks again.

Andrew


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

No worries enjoy that new Blu-ray player they are nice.
I don't have that model but the picture is insane


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Only the rc65 remotes have code 21516.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Bump Anyone figure the code out for the newer models 
bdps2100, bdps3100, bdps5100???



Edmund said:


> Only the rc65 remotes have code 21516.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

compac said:


> Bump Anyone figure the code out for the newer models
> bdps2100, bdps3100, bdps5100???


Are they using a new code, or should just about any Sony DVD code work for basic functions?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

otaliema said:


> No worries enjoy that new Blu-ray player they are nice.
> I don't have that model but the picture is insane


I have that model, don't use it. Terrible remote and it's not in the same league as the Sammy BD players, I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AndyInNYC said:


> I just bought a Sony BDP-S5100 blu ray player. I'd like to configure it on my HR24 remote as AV2. When I go in to the programming screen (on screen from the DVR) I don't find this model or one close to it.
> 
> Does anyone have this model or a model like it so that I can come close/be right given the vast array of Sony DVD players available to pick from on the setup screen?
> 
> ...


Really have to love that tiny remote, don't you? Can't blame you for wanting to switch to a different remote. Hope it works out for you. I've never seen the need for using a D* remote on a BD player, but on the 5100, I can see why you want to.

Rich


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Are they using a new code, or should just about any Sony DVD code work for basic functions?


Sony BD code is different. DVD codes won't work at all. 21516 is the only code that works and only exists in newer remotes.

All Sony BD players past and present use this code and only this code.


----------

